# plotter software: SignCut-X2 importing from CorelDraw 11?



## Ghama Coop (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I just purchased a plotter. It came with the software SignCut-X2. Anyone familiar with this software???? I tried to import from corelDraw 11 no luck.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: plotter software*

Hi there, if you do some forum searches for signcut, you will be able to find a few threads talking about its usage.


----------



## rtucker (Feb 2, 2007)

I am using sign cut 2 with Corel Draw X3. I have to save my file as .ai and then they import with no problem.


----------



## varghem (Jun 21, 2007)

I have corel x3 and signcut... I simply send from corel to signcut in corel


----------



## rtucker (Feb 2, 2007)

Export forom corel to the import folder in signcut 2? That's works for me too. But if I use file - save as - import -...I have to save the file .ai. I read the .ai thing on the uscutter forum ( I thnk it was there anyway.) I was having issues and that worked when I did it. Sometimes computers are my "friend" and others time they are too much for my little brain .


----------



## varghem (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't save anything in corel. If you install corel before signcut there is a button you can send straight to signcut from corel. Then I save my work in signcut when done.


----------



## Chryslyn86 (Jun 26, 2007)

If you have the trial version that comes with the cutter does it restict you from importing? I have tried all the ways I know how and for the love it will not show up??? I think it thinks it's on the screen but it's really not.. make sense? I try to do just simple text Why can't I size it to be small for a t-shirt How do you size it for a t-shrit. How are other people happy with these products why isn't it working!!! GRR.. (inhale..Exhale..) Can anybody help me.. (


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Read this to see if it helps: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t10363.html


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi , are you using vector files? because if you are using bitmap, jpeg etc, all signcut can read is vector, or it will come up a blank screen when you send it to scut.

R.


----------



## rtucker (Feb 2, 2007)

The trial version of signcut x2 is very limited. So is the LE edition. USCUTTER has a forum that is very helpful answering specific questions about that software. I was real close to drop kicking the whole thing out the window I was so frustrated. But that would have hurt my foot and I wouldn't have been any closer to a solution so I took several deep breaths (prepared one small adult beverage) and read everything on their forum. uscutter.com.


----------

